# 2003 E250 Van Ignition Coil Failure



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah....they should be right there on the steering knuckles if they are anything like my F250.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Update, 

We attempted to flush the coolant, wow lol, wtf did we do? First off, is the reservoir the only place to fill the radiator? I found the drain plug on the bottom of the radiator, where would i run the garden hose?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

plazaman said:


> Update,
> 
> We attempted to flush the coolant, wow lol, wtf did we do? First off, is the reservoir the only place to fill the radiator? I found the drain plug on the bottom of the radiator, where would i run the garden hose?


 
Pop off a coolent hose and stick the garden hose in there.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> Pop off a coolent hose and stick the garden hose in there.


top or bottom hose? whats the actual procedure if you dont mind me asking?


I also attempted to seafoam the van today as well. I couldnt find what the vacuum hose looks like. where can i locate this hose?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

plazaman said:


> top or bottom hose? whats the actual procedure if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> I also attempted to seafoam the van today as well. I couldnt find what the vacuum hose looks like. where can i locate this hose?


 
it doesn't much matter what hose you do. I usally use one of the ones that run to the heater core as they fit the hose better. I also try to figure out which way the coolent normally flows and flush in the opposite direction. Normally hot coolent come out the top of the motor and goes into the top of the radiation, cool coolent come out the bottom and to the water pump. 

A vacuum hose is a hose that is connected to your intake. I never used seafoam before so I can't comment on its use.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Update:


I was able to locate the vacuum lines to do seafoam on my engine, worked out well. I haven't driven the van yet to notice any difference though. 

2) Radiator flush was successful. 

3) Im half way through my plug and coil repair, now i found the cylinder that had the blown plug, and when i removed the plug, i believe this plug had some sort of bushing around it. I know its from the kit, i need to replace the bushing, do i have to redo the entire kit?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If it is indeed a prior repair that failed, it failed b/c I am willing to bet it was a Heli Coil.

Look at the the other Ford thread for my thoughts on repairing that.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> If it is indeed a prior repair that failed, it failed b/c I am willing to bet it was a Heli Coil.
> 
> Look at the the other Ford thread for my thoughts on repairing that.




let me clarify , the repair didnt fail, i removed the spark plug part of my tune up. the spark plug had a bushing around it. I seen a pic of heil coil, i dont think the repair was done with that. 

what i wanna know is .... did i remove the entire repair job or only the part around the spark plug?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Who knows...there are a few ways to repair the plugs out there and some use a bushing and a different spark plug... Can you take a photo and post it?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> Who knows...there are a few ways to repair the plugs out there and some use a bushing and a different spark plug... Can you take a photo and post it?


all the spark plugs are the same. except this 1 had the bushing on it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Its prob a repair that failed. Get a timesert kit if you think that is what it is...


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

My van is throwing code p0325 , which means the knock sensor . Do you know where i can find the knock sensor on this engine?


----------

